# Mail.app : passage du statut "message non lu" à "lu"



## clutch (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,


Existe-t-il un moyen, dans Mail, de définir un certain temps après lequel un message va passer en "lu"?

Peut-être quelqu'un a créé un plugin pour cela, comme cela existe dans Thunderbird - je crois - ou même dans Outlook - là, j'en suis sûr, puisque je l'utilise au travail...

Car si on peut choisir d'afficher les messages non lus en gras dans les Préférences de Mail, dès que l'on clique sur ce message dans la "fenêtre générale" sans forcément l'ouvrir, ce message passe en "lu". Or parfois, je trouverai ça pratique de garder tel message en "non lu" pour y revenir plus tard, sans forcément utiliser un "drapeau" ou bien faire "Control + clic" > "Signaler" > "Comme non lu" - car cette combinaison me semble un peu lourde au quotidien...


J'ai cherché ici ou là sur Internet via moteur de recherche ou sur divers Forums dont MacGénération, mais je n'ai pas trouvé exactement mon bonheur. Voilà pourquoi je me résous à m'inscrire ici pour poser ma petite question!


Merci par avance aux personnes qui répondront.


-- Clément, utilisateur de Mac depuis 10 ans, mais nouveau sur le forum ! --


----------



## pascalformac (26 Avril 2009)

pas besoin de script
il suffit de ne pas le passer en lu

regarder rapidement la liste avec la fenetre de previsualisation  fermée (doubleclic barre separatrice)
rouvrir la previsu et lire que ce qu'on veut lire

sinon il y a la tactique simple de basculer les messages à RElire
dans une BAL "A relire"

quant à la bascule automatique en" lu "
curieux choix d' annuler une signalitique qui fait justement ressortir les messages à lire
ce qui est après tout ton but final
mais bon chacun sa vision...


----------



## cedApple (5 Octobre 2011)

Réponse 2 ans après, mais ça vaut le coup...
Voici le plugIn pour Mail qui va faire qu'un message ne passe pas immédiatement de "comme non lu" à "comme lu". Ce plugin permet de régler ce temps et d'avoir un aperçu du message sans qu'il passe immédiatement en "comme lu" et qu'on doive se farcir un cmd+Maj+U pour le repasser en "comme non lu".
http://christianserving.org/project/truepreview

Alley!

Cedric


----------



## clutch (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour Cédric,

Merci pour ce plugin qui semble correspondre parfaitement à mon besoin! Je me disais bien que cela devait exister sur Mail  
Et merci au système d'alerte de MacGeneraiton qui me notifie pour ce forum que je ne consultais pas forcément assidument.

A plus'
Clément


----------



## solpie (5 Septembre 2013)

hello ... Un nouveau déterrage de ce topic : 

J'ai un comportement bizarre : je viens de changer les comptes mails numericable de la famille de POP vers IMAP ... 
La synchronisation marche bien sur tous les appareils, sauf sur l'iMac où il me semble que tous les messages passent en "lus" dès qu'on ouvre mail sur l'iMac ... 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée là dessus ?? 

Merci. 

Solpie


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2013)

test
comme c'est de l'IMAP
créer un compte utilisateur OSX(session,compte)

sur cette session utilisateur test , configurer  un des comptes email numericable imap
ca permettra de voir si le souci est dans un reglage Mail session usuelle ou pas 
mauvais reglage ou fichier de reglage corrompu ( dont plist)
c'est courant et le pus probable mais à verifier avec le test sur autre session

et en ce cas nettoyage ( tonnes de sujets sur changement de plist Mail et autres correctifs )


----------



## july789 (23 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour à tous, à mon tour de déterrer le topic. Le lien fournis par @cedApple ne fonctionne plus, et je suis à la recherche moi aussi d'une fonction ou plug-in qui permettrait de ne pas passer les message en lu automatiquement. Il m'arrive de temps en temps de cliquer ce qui provoque un déplacement du message, qui se place automatiquement par ordre de date, tout en dessous des message NON LU. Il suffit que je clique sans m'en rendre compte pour qu'un mail passe inaperçu. Je sais que dans Outlook il y a une option qui permet de choisir de 'double-cliquer' sur le mail afin qu'il passe en lu. 
Quelques années ont passés depuis le lancement du topic ... j'ose espérer que le pbm a été reconsidéré par les developpeurs depuis ?
Merci à tous


----------



## cedApple (29 Janvier 2019)

july789 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, à mon tour de déterrer le topic. Le lien fournis par @cedApple ne fonctionne plus, et je suis à la recherche moi aussi d'une fonction ou plug-in qui permettrait de ne pas passer les message en lu automatiquement. Il m'arrive de temps en temps de cliquer ce qui provoque un déplacement du message, qui se place automatiquement par ordre de date, tout en dessous des message NON LU. Il suffit que je clique sans m'en rendre compte pour qu'un mail passe inaperçu. Je sais que dans Outlook il y a une option qui permet de choisir de 'double-cliquer' sur le mail afin qu'il passe en lu.
> Quelques années ont passés depuis le lancement du topic ... j'ose espérer que le pbm a été reconsidéré par les developpeurs depuis ?
> Merci à tous


Et donc, plus de 2 ans plus tard, le même Cedric qu'un dessus se demande si depuis, un plugin existe (ou une bidouille ailleurs...) permet de régler le temps pendant lequel un message reste non lu quand on scroll dessus. Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## hercut (30 Août 2019)

Bonjour j'ai trouvé l'astuce suivante :
Via : https://fre.applersg.com/change-mail-apps-mark

*Ajustement de la marque de messagerie en tant que comportement de lecture à partir de la ligne de commande*
Si vous préférez ne pas ajouter un plugin à l'application Mail, vous pouvez aussi faire cela via la ligne de commande avec les commandes d'écriture par défaut, si vous êtes à l'aise avec cela. Lancer le terminal

Réglez le délai à 2 secondes avec ce qui suit:

```
defaults write com.apple.Mail MarkAsReadDelay 2
```

Remplacez les deux sur la fin avec n'importe quel nombre pour changer le délai à ce nombre de secondes. Vous pouvez également supprimer le délai avec la commande d'écriture par défaut suivante:

```
defaults write com.apple.Mail MarkAsReadDelay 0
```

Revenez au paramètre par défaut avec la commande delete defaults suivante:

```
defaults delete com.apple.Mail MarkAsReadDelay
```


----------

